# cherry barbs and angel fish?



## caboose9355

will cherry barbs nip at the angel fish or vice versa? they are in a 30 g


----------



## BlakeDgreat

Need more info.

Firstly how many angels do you have in a 30g?... a 30g should only fit 2-3 angels depending on your other fish. 

Next do you only have angels in the tank?

The cherry barbs should be fine with the angels, there not known to be fin nippers. 

Just make sure to definitely stay away from tiger barbs, you probably could get away with rosy barbs too.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest

i wouldn't do rosey barbs. fom what i have heard, they get to be like 6 inches long or something.


----------



## BlakeDgreat

Am pretty sure they only get 4-5 in. which the tank would only be able to fit maybe 3-4... 

But cherry's should be fine


----------



## caboose9355

also have another question , i have a 2 1/2 g bowfront, im thinking about putting a trio of male guppies in. with maybe a ADF or 2?


----------



## Guest

Cherry Barbs are peaceful fish and should be fine with angels.

I wouldn't put guppies in a 2.5g...its too small. A single ADF would be fine though or a single Betta.


----------



## BlakeDgreat

definately not guppies, do you have a filter? Go with Just1More20 suggestion. get a betta


----------



## Ravynnm

Angels in a 30 is not great for a long term thing. I have an 18 month old black veil and 2 kois,, same age in a 55. The black veil is 10" top to bottom and the koi about 7" I can't imagine them being happy in my 30 gallon. 

Rav

BTW when I got them they were about the size of a quarter.


----------



## Damon

Agreed. Unless its a 30 xhigh I wouldn't keep angles in anything smaller than 55 (20 Highs work for a pair). I perfer 65 gallon tanks for angels. The added height and depth more than make up for the loss of a foot shortcoming.


----------



## Guest

i had my angels in a 29g and they didnt seem very happy so now they are in a 55g and they are very happy...they get massive and mose people dont relize it


----------



## Guest

I wouldn't say massive, but they do get alot bigger than people relize. after buying them at the lfs about the size of a quater, they can't believe that they get so large.


----------

